# Info on Blackjack 29 Cat



## Monger (May 10, 2014)

I'm new RC Boats, I currently have a Exceed Mono 1 from NitroRCX. I started running on a 2S, but now run it on a 3S. Big difference in speed. But now I am really interested in the Blackjack 29 Cat. Any advice on this such as reliability, control on the water, etc etc?

Monger


----------



## IndyHobbies.com (Dec 7, 2009)

I've got the Miss Geico, which is the same boat, just different color. I've got the 1800 KV in it as well. Its a great running boat, and I've enjoyed it. I've got two summers of racing on it with the Indy Admirals. You will find some pictures of it here. For some reason, I can't get Hobbytalk to upload photos these days. www.IndyAdmirals.org/race.html.


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Atkz-8X8kpI&feature=youtu.be


----------

